

An Android app that generated $150,000 in a month - chuckfalzone
http://www.androidguys.com/2011/02/09/paid-apps-pay-150k-month/

======
zrgiu
Android is (very) slowly starting to pick up. My apps have just started to
bring a little more than $10k/month, from ads alone, while I have friends with
million-dollar apps on the iPhone who haven't passed the $30k mark on the
Android with the same PAID apps after a whole year. On Android, you have to
build trust, even a user base (if you're not Angry Birds) before launching a
paid product. Quality must be top-notch from day one, and god-forbid your app
doesn't work on one device and some upset user "rewards" you with a first 1
star-review. I've seen countless apps being pounded for small issues at
launch.

Long story short, if you want to make money with Android, you need to have
loads of patience :-)

